
Is Arduino's Random() Function Truly Random? - jonbaer
http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1329028
======
jepler
UTSL. avr-libc's random is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lehmer_random_number_generator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lehmer_random_number_generator)
with n = 2^31-1, g = 7^5. It's not great, but it's not so bad that it wasn't
standardized as a generator in C++11 (std::minstd_rand0), though with an
alternate value for g. I didn't determine whether Arduino replaces this with
an alternate implementation.

notably, out of the range of uint32_t, it'll never produce the outputs 0 or
2^31-1

------
viraptor
The article ends with "What we need is someone who has a clue what they are
doing access to sophisticated plotting and analysis software and knows how to
use it. Are you that person?"

Not much point to it really...

